# 2 Jahre alten PC aufrüsten



## ExBartZ (9. Juni 2012)

*2 Jahre alten PC aufrüsten*

Moin liebe Community,

mein PC wird langsam aber sicher doch betagter und einige Spiele lassen sich leider nicht mehr in High Detail flüssig spielen. Dies soll geändert werden.

Bisheriges System (dank dem PCGH-Forum damals):


Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9 Value Edition  --> ersetzt durch BitFenix Colossus Venom green window 
Netzteil: Antec TruePower 650W --> reicht noch locker die nächsten 2 Jahre
Mobo: Asrock 870 Extreme 3
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955
CPÜ-Lüfter: Scythe Mugen 2
RAM: 4GB 1333-7777 Ripjaws K2 GS
GPU: Gigabyte GTX460 OC
ein wenig Peripherie wie HDD, Brenner und Lüftersteuerung

Als Budget sind 1000€ geplant, wobei der BitFenix schon 140€ davon verbraucht hat. Bleiben noch 860€ für die inneren Werte.


GPU: Die Grafikkarte sollte wohl auf jeden Fall ersetzt werden. Ich hab mir gedacht, ich ersetz sie durch eine 680GTX, wahrscheinlich wieder von Gigabyte von Haus aus übertaktet. Das 3 Lüfter-Design stelle ich mir einfach mal auch als nicht als zu laut vor. Eigene Übertaktung ist nicht geplant. Geplant ist die Darstellung auf mind. 22" Monitoren, wahrscheinlich größer.
CPU: Reicht diese noch aus und kann entsprechend übernommen werden? Da bei den Spielen hauptsächlich die GPU beansprucht wird, sehe ich hier Einsparpotenzial.
RAM: Ich plane den Umstieg vom geliebten Win Xp zu Win 7. Somit würden mehr als 4 Gb erkannt und genutzt werden. Aber ist es auch sinnvoll, ein 8GB Kit einzubauen?
Mobo: Möglichst passend für die neuen Komponenten. Auf was ist bei den Mobo heutzutage alles zu achten, außer auf USB3.0? Hatte mir zwar überlegt, in 1 oder 2 Jahren dann ein SLI-System zuzulegen, aber bis dahin gibt es sicherlich wieder eine Graka-Generation, die die 680GTX verblassen lässt 
HDD: Bei mir werkelt eine WD mit 640GB drin. Überraschenderweise reicht der Speicherplatz bisher noch gut (ok, meine Spielepartition mit schlappen 80GB war damals wohl zu gering gewählt  ), aber eine SSD darf es für das Betriebssystem sein.
Nun denn, ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir ein wenig helfen, im wirren Markt der PC-Hardware durchzusehen. Das Budget muss nicht zwingend ausgereizt werden. Einsparpotenziale sieht ja jeder gern 

Schonmal ein schönes Wochenende gewünscht 
ExBartZ


----------



## TrinityBlade (9. Juni 2012)

CPU und Board sind noch gut. Die kannst du auf jeden Fall behalten.

Den RAM kannst du eigentlich bei 4GB belassen. Du kannst aber auch noch 2x 2GB nachrüsten, am besten baugleiche Module zu denen, die du schon hast.

Als SSD würde ich eine dieser beiden empfehlen (da passt auch noch das ein oder andere Spiel für verkürzte Ladezeiten drauf):
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals Deutschland

Kommen wir zum schwierigen Teil, der Grafikkarte.
Bei den Highendkarten ergibt sich zur Zeit in 1920*1080 folgende Leistungsabstufung: HD 7950 < GTX 670 < HD 7970 < GTX 680
Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, möchtest du aber auf mehreren Monitoren spielen. Und je höher die Auflösung, desto näher rücken die AMD-Karten an ihre Nvidia-Konkurrenten heran. Deshalb wäre es wichtig zu wissen, in welcher Auflösung genau du spielen willst. 
Wenn ich dennoch eine Empfehlung abgeben soll, rate ich zur stark übertakteten und extrem leisen GTX 670 von Asus: ASUS GTX670-DC2T-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS31-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ExBartZ (9. Juni 2012)

Interessant, dass der Mobo- und CPU-Fortschritt im Vergleich zu GPU nur seeehr langsam voran kommt. Aber gut für mich, so spare ich ein paar Euronen 

Beim Ram werde ich mal gucken, ob es das Riegel-Kit nochmal gibt (könnte aber dank des Mugen2 etwas eng werden). Ansonsten werde ich wahrscheinlich 2x4 GB nachrüsten. Was man hat, hat man  Und RAM ist ja überraschend günstig bei DDR3.

Also im Moment bin ich auf einem 22" unterwegs mit 1680x1050 (meinen Zweitmonitor hat meine Freundin, da ihrer abgeraucht ist). Der TFT soll aber in naher Zukunft durch einen (respektive 2) größeren ersetzt werden und wenn das Geld dann noch passt auch an einen großen TV angeschlossen werden..quasi als Mediastation.
Aber schön, dass eine GTX 670 extrem übertaktet an die GTX 680 ran kommt. Da spare ich gleich. Muss sie nur noch lieferbar sein 

Danke für die hilfreichen Tipps


----------



## ExBartZ (9. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mich jetzt entschieden und werde ein 8GB Kit nehmen. Ist denn der Leistungsunterschied zwischen 1333 und 1600 Mhz groß? Habe bei Mindfactory von TeamGroup 2 gefunden:
#1: 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks
#2: 8GB TeamGroup xtreem Vulcan DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,
Ist denn TeamGroup verlässlich oder sollte man doch auf die bewährten G.Skill Ripjaws zurückgreifen? Die TeamGroups sind ja preislich gesehen einfach hammer (da überlegt man fast, gleich 2 von den Kits mitzunehmen  )


----------



## TrinityBlade (10. Juni 2012)

Mit einem Phenom II wirst du überhaupt keinen Unterschied zwischen DDR3-1333 und -1600 haben, denn der unterstützt maximal DDR3-1333. 

Den Teamgroup-RAM kannst du guten Gewissens kaufen. Ich zitiere mal aus dem Computerbase-Test zum RAM für Sandy Bridge:



> Der günstigste Speicher verlässt deshalb diesen Test als Gesamtsieger. Nicht weil er der schnellste ist, sondern weil einfach nicht mehr nötig ist. 8 GByte DDR3-1333 für 65 Euro – da gibt es aktuell nichts zu meckern. Zumal selbst die Team-Group-Module mit lebenslanger Garantie aufwarten; von No-Name also keine Spur.



Übrigens habe ich gerade entdeckt, dass Gigabyte ja auch eine GTX 670 im Angebot hat. Nicht ganz so stark übertaktet und nicht ganz so leise wie die Asus, aber auch nicht ganz so teuer.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2012)

Beim RAM kannst Du natürlich trotzdem 1600er nehmen, wenn der Aufpreis gering ist. Das wäre beim Wiederverkauf evlt dann ein Vorteil, aber schwer zu sagen, ob man deswegen den Mehrpreis dann wieder reinholt


----------

